# Breathless Agony, altitude issues?



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

I recently signed up for the Breathless Agony Century and expect to train a good bit to be able to complete it. 

However, I just realized that the summit is around 8600 ft in elevation. Has anyone done this and experienced altitude issues? Any recommendations for how to train for something like this? 

I have ridden a century that was relatively flat before (4000+ ft climbing in about 5.5 hrs) with no problems or soreness.

Thanks!


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I have done this ride, and ridden at this kind of altitude many times without a problem (I live nearby). I think you need to be above 10,000 before problems will show up.


----------



## Mayor Beanz (Dec 17, 2009)

8400 ft tops at Onyx Summit....I ridee Glendora Mtn Rd to the 5000'ish foot level. No problems on BA or Ride the Bear. Both peak at the same point. Although I have heard some complain about the altitude.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

It depends on the individual. I think that altitude (8400') may affect some people and not others. The affect would be to lower the heart rate (and power output) that you can achieve. But not by a huge amount, as it's not that high. I don't notice it myself.

It is high enough that it can be windy and cold however.


----------



## Mayor Beanz (Dec 17, 2009)

ericm979 said:


> It is high enough that it can be windy and cold however.



I've descended Onyx 4 times on Ride Around the Bear rides but not once was it as cold as the same descent on BA. I guess from May to June makes a huge difference


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your experience. I was just wondering if I need to train for a wall so that I can make it to the peak.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Nothing on the BA is steep enough for me to consider it a "wall". The "damnation alley" section seems to suck the will out of a lot of riders, although its my favorite part. None of the climbing is particularly difficult, there's just a lot of it.

For training, do a lot of climbing. On short rides, climb faster than your goal pace, on long rides, go at your goal pace.


----------



## Mayor Beanz (Dec 17, 2009)

SM-Rider said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. I was just wondering if I need to train for a wall so that I can make it to the peak.


Damntion Alley was the tough section IMO. False flat psych affect.:cryin: 

I was rolling about 9 mph thinking I hadn't hit the climb yet. Looking over I could see what seemed to be a steep climb heading up to Onyx. I had doubts at that point but once I did hit the climb, it was much easier than the section I was on. Maybe I was tired at that point and recovered on the climb up to Onyx, I dunno. But it seemed to get easier after that damb Damnation Alley!


----------



## Mayor Beanz (Dec 17, 2009)

SM-Rider said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. I was just wondering if I need to train for a wall so that I can make it to the peak.



If you get a chance to ride Damnation Alley before the ride and want a wall to train on. Turn right at the fork where Damnation Alley ends, head towards Forest Falls. That's a tough climb, 22% on the last section.:mad2:

Well, that's coming from a normal guy. Im not one of the top ten finishers!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

At around 5000' above sea level the O2 content of the atmosphere has a 'layer' where the air becomes "thin" quite quickly as you go higher. Probably didn't explain that very well, but up till about 5000' the 'air' stays fairly rich in oxygen then the oxygen content declines sharply...

Above 5000' you will start to feel the lack of O2 but it shouldn't be much of a problem for a one day ride over some ~8000' summits if you are in fair shape and don't have a race to ride against people who've trained and live at high elevation. A few days spent above 6-7'k elevation will see your preformance decline until your body has a chance to aclimate to the elevation..But to just go up high for one day and ride..yeah, you will gasp for air on the top of the climbs and be less effective than someone who's fully trained for high elevation but shouldn't be a big problem, especially for a fun ride..Just take it easy if you get short of breath...you won't really have much choice unless you spend about 3 weeks full time training at high elevation..
Don Hanson


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

Thanks again for the tips! Great stuff.


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

you will only hit altitude problems above 10Kmin.....you just may be short of breath but you should not feel any sickness. I live at sea level and race MTB in Big Bear...I go up the morning of and have not problems. 
If you want to make sure just be hydrated. I will see you up there as I will also be doing the BA also.


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

to be exact, Onyx is 8448', not too bad. You'll basically black-out while your climbing and wake up at the summit. You'll feel the pain when you get off the bike. I loved it. The Ride around the bear is a better "First" climbing century but I like someone who jumps straight in! Interval training is great for these rides. Do a google search and read through it. See you at breathless!

Mybe next year do all three if thsi goes well? Breathless Agony, Heartbreak Hundred, and Mulholland Challengefor KOM.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

ptfmb71 said:


> you will only hit altitude problems above 10Kmin....


It depends on the individual. Some people notice it at 6k. I used to notice it at 8k but now its more like 10k and it's not as bad. Perhaps its due to more exposure to altitude, or being a little bit fitter than I was four or five years ago.



ptfmb71 said:


> ..I go up the morning of and have not problems.


If you can't spend two weeks minimum at altitude to acclimatize, then arriving as soon as possible before the race is the best way to go. Of course in BA we'll be arriving at altitude in the middle of the event.


The KOM series is a lot of fun. All the rides are good, and different. Mulholland is probably full by now but Heartbreak is usually open until close to the event.


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

ericm979 said:


> It depends on the individual. Some people notice it at 6k. I used to notice it at 8k but now its more like 10k and it's not as bad. Perhaps its due to more exposure to altitude, or being a little bit fitter than I was four or five years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not want to take any chances so I signed up for all three. I'm going to use them as training for XC/Endurance mountiain biking events.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

Yes, if this goes well, I will go for all 3 next year. Thanks again and I'll see you guys at BA!


----------

